# how to code removal PE tubes w/cigarette patch tympanoplasties (bilateral)



## ncantello (Nov 6, 2008)

Left dysfunctional pe tube removed.  A cigarette patch tympanoplasty was then performed.  Similar procedure on Contraleateral ear with removal of pe tube followed by cigarette patch tympanoplasty using cigarette paper.


----------



## mbort (Nov 6, 2008)

69610 (PE tube (69424) bundles)


----------



## ncantello (Nov 7, 2008)

thanks!


----------

